# Pedders USA suspension



## pissedgoat (May 19, 2013)

I finally got my suspension package after 2 months of waiting... has any else had this problem before
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

did it take you that long to get the parts from Pedders or did you just get it installed???...

Bill


----------



## pissedgoat (May 19, 2013)

It took me that long to get the parts, nobody would answer my calls and they emailed me the wrong tracking number.. I had everything installed in a day

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

That's why you don't buy directly from Pedders.


----------



## pissedgoat (May 19, 2013)

I ordered it straight off there website... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pissedgoat (May 19, 2013)

Misread that last post but where else could I have went

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

There are plenty of Pedders dealers, Wretched Motorsports comes to mind. Pedders customer service is notoriously slow and unresponsive and I'd avoid them entirely. Either that or go with a different brand.


----------



## pissedgoat (May 19, 2013)

I wish I would have have known that before I ordered but they seem like good quality parts 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The quality of their stuff is unbeatable in my mind. However as stated, if you had gone thru one of there dealers it would not have taken so long. Another reason they take so long is the GTO is on the bottom of business list. Camaros and Mustangs are their current bread & butter.


----------



## pissedgoat (May 19, 2013)

That's good to know besides the mustang part that sounds like a waste 
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Pedders makes good products but poly is poly and theirs are the most expensive when compared to Energy, Lovells, Whiteline, Nolathane, Prothane, Noltec, Superpro, etc. They do however have the largest selection of suspension bits for the GTO.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

